# My first tutorial ever: plummy, smoky, sexy eyes and neutral lips (lots of pics)



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 9, 2007)

So here's my bare face. I have cleansed it and put moisturizer (The Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream)

I then put on foundation (mixed with Revlon Colorstay Active Light to make it sheerer)

...and some primer on my greasy lids (MAC Bare Canvas paint)
and powder...
Now brows. First I go over mine with a brow pencil (Rimmel) using short feathery strokes.

And then I apply MAC Brow Shader in Soft charcoal/maple...

Applying Naked Lunch e/s on my lid...

Then, I line my lower lash line with a brown pencil liner (those that have sponges in the other end are awesome)

...and I smudge the line outward...

Here's the crease shade I used (the dark shade), it's NYC Eye 2 Eye in plum heather

First, I use a smudge brush and press it in to my lower lash line

Then I apply it onto my upper lashline and crease, forming a V shape, blending inwards

And I apply MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack. My favourite brush for this is a 1/8 angular sable brush I got from an art store (5 dollars!)

...curling lashes and mascara (Lancome L'Extreme)...

And here's a closeup of the eyes

So then I do blush (Clinique Cupid)...

...some neutral lipliner...

...apply some lipgloss (Sally Hansen Diamond Lip treatment in Royal Romance)...

Tada!

Hope you liked it


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

Pretty. You have such huge eyes!

I think even I could follow this


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 10, 2007)

you have the most beautiful eyelashes!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never seen any photos of you but you have such a beautiful skin tone. Can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 10, 2007)

Great tutorial!! Your eyes are WOW!!!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 10, 2007)

love the lips


----------



## clamster (Jul 10, 2007)

Love to tut and your eyes a so big!


----------



## frocher (Jul 10, 2007)

Plum is lovely on you, it really makes your eyes pop!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 10, 2007)

You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 10, 2007)

You are gorgeous! Very nice look on you....do more!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 10, 2007)

Love it, I'll try it!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you! your eyes are really pretty!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 10, 2007)

I love your complexion.
Your eyes are lovely.


----------



## breathless (Jul 11, 2007)

looks great! thanks!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 11, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 11, 2007)

good job. very simple and quick.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for sharing!! 
this look is really pretty !


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

wow your eyes are sooo ncie!


----------



## applefrite (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice tut !


----------



## labwom (Jul 13, 2007)

I love it! You are beautiful! You need to post more pics!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_good job. very simple and quick._

 
Yes, and your brows are a dream!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 19, 2007)

i love your eyes! there so large and brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job on the tut dear!!!!


----------



## Brianne333 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow that plummy color looks really great on you!  Others have said it already, but I envy your large eyes!  Thanks for the simple tutorial on a not-too-complicated look


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jul 21, 2007)

I Love Your Tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Your Eyes Are Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2007)

N I C E.that color looks fab on you. we kinda have the same "coloring" coolbeans


----------

